# Fix LED light strip to awning



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

I've just bought a 5 metre length of LED lighting to use to replace a few lights in the motorhome. 

I was wondering if I could fix the LED strip onto part of my awning which is metal. I'm sure I've read that I cant because of the metal (copper) dots on the rear of the strips which would then be metal onto metal.

I've looked again on the Internet at various posts but am unable to find anything that says I can't do it.

What's the general opinion from the electrical gurus on here?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If there is indeed exposed metal on the back you could have an issue UNLESS you use a double sided tape to fix it. the tape would act as insulation.

The bigger problem is how do you secure the cable to feed it to the awning arms without it getting damaged when you roll the awning in or out??? (I assume you are looking at mounting the LED's on the inside of the rail that rolls out, rather than on the side of your MH ??)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Is your LED strip waterproof or not?

Waterproof strip is fully encased in silicon so should have no exposed live surfaces, also the sticky tape provides insulation at the rear of the strip as Mrplodd has already said.

If your strip isn't of the waterproof variety then it isn't suitable for use on the exterior of the van anyway. On waterproof strip the surface is clear and smooth and the LEDs are fully enclosed whereas on the indoor variety you can touch the LEDs.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

> Waterproof strip is fully encased in silicon so should have no exposed live surfaces, also the sticky tape provides insulation at the rear of the strip as Mrplodd has already said.
> 
> If your strip isn't of the waterproof variety then it isn't suitable for use on the exterior of the van anyway. On waterproof strip the surface is clear and smooth and the LEDs are fully enclosed whereas on the indoor variety you can touch the LEDs.


Thanks for both replies. Yes it's encased in silicon, so I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Don't forget to seal the ends properly after you've connected the wires, clear builders silicon works well.


----------

